# "Donny D III" Sailfishing



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Brought the boat back down to Ocean Reef in Key Largo for a couple weeks of sailfishing. Picked up three sailfish today and jumped another one off. Bosses 10 year old daughter caught her 1st billfish today and she ended up catching 2 out of the 3. Bite has been slow down here this year according to the locals. Should have the boat back in Orange Beach towards the end of April. Ready for some gulf fishing....


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding job! She should be proud!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's awesome


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Outstanding job! She should be proud!


Yeah mickey she is fired up.... Now she is ready for a blue marlin in a few months....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on her first bill! Thats awesome


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I bet she is JP! She is gaining a ton of knowledge right now, and that will pay off in the long run to be sure!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Great report!


----------

